# Wie sähe Euer Charakter auf einem Kalenderblatt aus?



## Elenenedh (10. März 2011)

Wer hat sich noch nicht vorgestellt, seinen eigenen Film zu drehen, seinen eigenen Roman zu schreiben &#8211; oder eben sein eigenes Kalenderblatt zu entwerfen? Zu letzterem rufen wir all diejenigen unter Euch auf, die sich einen großformatigen Kalender zu World of Warcraft schnappen wollen. Dafür müsst Ihr uns aber zuerst Euer kreatives Talent beweisen: Malt, bastelt oder fotografiert Euren liebsten WoW-Helden oder Charakter, und setzt ihn so richtig in Szene; so wie Ihr ihn gerne in einem offiziellen Kalender von Blizzard sehen wollt.

Dabei könnt Ihr Eure Screenshots und Bilder beliebig nacharbeiten, die Helden mit verschiedenen Filtern oder Effekten ins rechte Licht rücken. Denn Euer Bild soll vor allem eines: auffallen! Schnappt Euch also Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, Pinsel oder Stift, holt das Beste aus Eurem Helden raus und nehmt an unserem Gewinnspiel teil.

*Bitte ladet Eure Meisterwerke hoch und verlinkt sie hier in diesem Thread.* Wir aktualisieren die Bildergalerie zum Gewinnspiel dann mit Euren Kunstwerken. Und wer kann gewinnen? Jeder, der mit einer eigenen Einsendung am Gewinnspiel teilnimmt. In unserer Galerie können dann alle anderen User darüber abstimmen, welche Bilder ihnen am besten gefallen &#8211; klickt dazu einfach auf den Daumen oben rechts in der Ecke der Screenshots. Zusätzlich wählen auch die buffies in der Redaktion ihre Lieblingsbilder und belohnen die Künstler mit einem Preis.

Beispiele der Bildbearbeitung findet Ihr in unserer News zum Gewinnspiel.


----------



## mchenry (10. März 2011)

Meine Chars : 

Bloodelf DK : http://fav.me/d2ok2c5

Bloodelf DK : http://fav.me/d3b9rcr

Troll Hunter : http://fav.me/d2ok2hn

Troll Mage : http://fav.me/d2m1sw6

Troll Warlock : http://fav.me/d2tojir


"FOR THE HORDE!!"


----------



## Dranay (10. März 2011)

http://img16.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot112410122739.jpg/ (eine schöne Landschaftsaufnahme)


http://img94.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot121010143354.jpg/ (lassst einfach mal den Felsen rechts ein Wenig auf euch wirken ^^)


----------



## mchenry (10. März 2011)

Sind zwar "nur" Landschaften, aber auch gute Kalendermotive :


Coldarra : http://fav.me/d2kzzny

 The Dead Scar : http://fav.me/d2kzi3r

The Barrens : http://fav.me/d2kq49l

 Darkshore : http://fav.me/d2kurdb

The Barrens : http://fav.me/d2kpxgg


----------



## keltorn (10. März 2011)

Ich hoffe, Schriftzüge sind erlaubt. Mein Gildenname steht mit dabei 

Kelzama <haste>: http://www.abload.de/img/kelzama_malygosm7pk.jpg


----------



## luziel89 (10. März 2011)

hier mal mein Werk

http://fav.me/d3bbn5u


cheers


----------



## komm11 (10. März 2011)

Hier ist mein Bild von nem Kraken!^^


----------



## aggie (11. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok man muss noch etwas am rand verbessern und einiges tuschieren aber so sieht es schon mal ganz gut aus


----------



## williisdead (11. März 2011)

mchenry schrieb:


> Sind zwar "nur" Landschaften, aber auch gute Kalendermotive :
> 
> 
> Coldarra : http://fav.me/d2kzzny
> ...



*profi am werk? well done ..*.

laufen die programme (außer photoshop natürlich)
auch auf nem mac?

-willi-


----------



## boyclar (11. März 2011)

Naja auch was von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trudon (11. März 2011)

Nen einfacher Kältekegel 


http://img861.imageshack.us/f/wowscrnshot040309221838.jpg/


----------



## seanbuddha (11. März 2011)

Hier:

"Sunshine"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Willkommen in meinem Domizil"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir fällt grad auf das ich die Mauszeiger wegretouschieren muss^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackLionZ (11. März 2011)

Sooo.... dann hier mal mein Beitrag... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nightb3rt (11. März 2011)

http://nightb3rt.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2riuzv

http://nightb3rt.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2rsv9j

http://nightb3rt.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d1zacop

http://nightb3rt.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d25lrt6


----------



## Bocholter (12. März 2011)

einige meiner schönsten bilder

[attachment=11730:bochithunderfury.jpg]

[attachment=11731:bochi11.jpg]

[attachment=11735ochiSternchen2.jpg]


----------



## DiegoDark (12. März 2011)

Hier zwei meiner Favoriten


----------



## MysticLtd (13. März 2011)

Hier ma mein Warri in Tiefenheim:


----------



## Kaosu (13. März 2011)

Hier mal mein Schami als er noch ganz Jung war =)

http://my.buffed.de/mb_useruploads/574604/gallery/87842/size_3/3121^2^12.jpg

MfG Flo


----------



## Elenenedh (14. März 2011)

Wow, da sind schon ein paar ziemlich geniale Sachen dabei  Ihr findet Eure Bilder schon einmal im ersten Update der Galerie wieder ^^


----------



## Natti (14. März 2011)

Hier mal ein Versuch mit meinem Worgen Krieger


----------



## Potenzus (14. März 2011)

Ich hab beim leveln au n paar schicke bidchen gemacht^^

http://img862.imageshack.us/img862/5564/wowscrnshot112510215202.jpg

http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/1925/wowscrnshot112510232728.jpg

http://img863.imageshack.us/img863/5422/wowscrnshot030411220404.jpg

http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/7632/wowscrnshot122310225347.jpg

http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/4804/wowscrnshot122110224743.jpg

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/7140/wowscrnshot121010221413.jpg

http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/2928/wowscrnshot120910192242.jpg

http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/4003/wowscrnshot120810182028.jpg

http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/1925/wowscrnshot112510232728.jpg


----------



## Captn.Pwn (14. März 2011)

hier mal mein pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*Für jeden Daumen hoch werden 1 &#8364; an die Opfer des Kataklysmus gespendet.
...aller 60 sekunden vergeht eine Minute in azeroth! *


----------



## Jihihad (14. März 2011)

Hier mal meine Kreationen:

http://img34.imagesh...usstormwind.jpg

http://img269.images...4372/wow2zt.jpg

http://img340.images...0/341/wow3o.jpg


----------



## H_rny (14. März 2011)

Hier mal mein Feuer Mage:
(er kann es einfach nicht lassen^^)


----------



## Skua (14. März 2011)

Ich nehm auch lieber etwas allgemeineres als einen meiner immer wechselnden Mainchars 

Todesschwinge bei einem der Quests direkt neben Thrall 

http://www1.minpic.de/bild_anzeigen.php?id=140934&key=9906618&vollbild=ja
Photoshop 7 Filter "Kanten betonen", "Leuchtende Konturen", Scharfzeichnen, ein wenig Details (Augen, Schrift, etc) und natürlich ein wenig manuell "weichzeichnen".


----------



## Pamela1 (15. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Jäger Bjoerk und Schurkin Pamelee - die Chars sind per Hand nachgezeichnet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine liebste Eule - Túx 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mein Healschami - Schamelee - mittlerweile wieder auf meinem alten Server Die ewige Wacht gelandet!

Meine liebsten  Ist zwar schon bissl älter aber ich find die Bilder immernoch schön


----------



## Pamela1 (15. März 2011)

aggie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kleiner tipp: mit "alt + y" kannst du die Leisten ausblenden  Und wenn du nen Screenshot machst würde ich an deiner Stelle die Grafikdetails ordentlich hochdrehen. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Lassart (15. März 2011)

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2464/mistmpjp_jpg.htm


----------



## Barclay (15. März 2011)

Meine Eule als Öl-Gemälde

http://img862.imageshack.us/i/euledancel1.jpg/


----------



## Tengri02 (15. März 2011)

Ich hab auch mal nen bissl gebastelt...ist kein wow Hintergrund, denn davon gibts schon genug...also hab ich was passendes fuer meinen Schami gesucht, ich hoffe es gefaellt Euch^^

[attachment=11750:TengriWettbewerb1.jpg]

MbG

Tengri


----------



## Feanmir (16. März 2011)

Mal eben fix die Verwandlung zum Worg (btw. zur Worgin) geknipst und dann mal versucht das ganze wirklich ein bisschen düster rüberzubringen:

http://maio290.ma.funpic.de/Bilder/worg_beta.jpg


----------



## eulesch (16. März 2011)

hier fliege ich mit meinem worgen priester in schattengestalt fand den auch ganz passend

http://img84.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot020211183927.jpg/


----------



## Barclay (16. März 2011)

Hier nochmal meine Eule in verschiedenen Ausführungen =)

http://img862.imageshack.us/i/gravur.jpg/

http://img34.imageshack.us/i/skizzep.jpg/

http://img198.imageshack.us/i/bleistifts.jpg/


----------



## Ladrion (16. März 2011)

Ich hab hier mal ein paar Landschaftsbilder 

http://img5.imagesha...2410120451.jpg/ 

http://img7.imagesha...2510105358.jpg/ 

http://img690.images...2810132748.jpg/

http://img69.imagesh...1410235648.jpg/

http://img862.images...2610203118.jpg/

http://img808.images...1610002753.jpg/

Ich finde die sind gut gelungen


----------



## Arosk (16. März 2011)

Was haben Landschaftsbilder mit dem Thema zu tun?

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tightor (16. März 2011)

Mal mein pala 

http://b02.img-up.net/?up=WoWScrnShobopr.jpg


----------



## Trypio (17. März 2011)

Hier, mein Schurke im Mondschein über Sturmwind hinter dem Schloss auf dem Berg.

Zangarmarschen kann auch sehr schoen aussehen.


----------



## Gruftknifte (17. März 2011)

Hier meine Heilig-Priesterin Filiha in der Zwielichtbastion (; Mitglied der Gilde Hand in Hand @ Zirkel des Cenarius


----------



## Kryane (17. März 2011)

Hier ein Bild von mir 

Da war ich gerade auf dem Flug Richtung Pechschwingenabstieg und habe einen Worgen-Hexer mit mir mitgenommen ^^
Ich hoffe es gefällt :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Hier nochmal als Link:
http://img714.imageshack.us/i/sandsteindrache.jpg/

Lg Dracania vom Server Teldrassil


----------



## Blutelfmann (17. März 2011)

Hier mal mein werk 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dataXXL (18. März 2011)

das find ich recht ok


----------



## dataXXL (18. März 2011)

das find ich recht ok


----------



## Hurty (18. März 2011)

Hier mein brennender Taure:

[attachment=11756:WoWScrnShot_021111_001417.jpg]


----------



## Elenenedh (18. März 2011)

Lassart und Trypio - Eure Bilder kann ich leider nicht finden, weil die Verbindung zu dem Server vorzeitig abgegrochen wird *schnüff*


----------



## Trypio (19. März 2011)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> Lassart und Trypio - Eure Bilder kann ich leider nicht finden, weil die Verbindung zu dem Server vorzeitig abgegrochen wird *schnüff*



Danke für die Info, merkwürdig ich habs von 2 verschiedenen Standorten probiert (Bei mir zuhaus & 20km weiter bei meinen Eltern)
Von beiden Standorten kann ich ohne Probleme die Links öffnen nahezu ohne Verzögerung.

Naja, ich hab sie bei einem anderem Hoster hochgeladen.

Schurke und Zangarmarschen

Ich hoffe diese Links funktionieren nun Fehlerfrei.


----------



## Raizo (19. März 2011)

Hier ist mein Hunter am Weihnachten.. stand extra im nexus damit das Licht stimmt^^

http://img121.images.../zaloganjpg.jpg


----------



## Emonta (19. März 2011)

http://img535.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot031011190852.jpg/


----------



## Smon (20. März 2011)

http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/8244/wowscrnshot032011152603.jpg

Sehr schön 

Lg


----------



## Bigsteven (20. März 2011)

Bild 1

Mein Krieger auf einem Heli


----------



## shahi (21. März 2011)

Ich wollte auch mal mit machen^^
http://www.imgimg.de/bild_WoWScrnShot0320111930252069219bjpg.jpg.html


----------



## Elenenedh (22. März 2011)

Vielen Dank für Eure zahlreiche Teilnahme! Wir lassen nun die User über Eure Werke abstimmen und voten auch in der Redaktion für die Bilder, die uns am besten gefallen. Solltet Ihr Euch unter den gewählten Gewinnern befinden, kontaktieren wir Euch per PM, damit Ihr möglichst schnell Euren Kalender erhaltet.

Liebe Grüße,
Susanne


----------

